# Oorzaken aangeven of oorzakelijke verbanden...



## ThomasK

Hoe zou je het verband aangeven tussen regen en niet gaan zwemmen? 

Ik zie drie mogelijke structuren :

1. *Door *de regen ging ik niet zwemmen. ( + *Wegens/ vanwege*...) _['Door' is misschien zelfs niet opperbest...]
_2. *Omdat *het regende, ging ik niet zwemmen. 
3. ;-) De regen* leidde ertoe *dat ik niet ging zwemmen. 

Of dus: een voorzetsel, een bijzin, en een abstracte nominale structuur, die hier natuurlijk te gek klinkt maar in zakelijke contexten best werkt. 

Denken jullie nog aan andere "structurele" mogelijkheden ?


----------



## Syzygy

Ik weet niet zeker of ik goed heb begrepen wat je met 'structurele mogelijkheden' bedoelt, maar misschien zou je ook beknopte bijzinnen kunnen gebruiken, zoals met deelwoorden of onbepaalde wijzen, om er oorzakelijke verbanden mee uit te drukken.
Bijvoorbeeld: _Door de hele dag hard gewerkt te hebben, was hij die avond bekaf._


----------



## ThomasK

Prima, hoor, zoiets bedoel ik. Ein het is een goeie extra optie, al zou ik die beschouwen als 2b, omdat die constructie behoorlijk nominaal is (een gerundium of inf. geldt als een soort gesubstantiveerd verbum). Toch bedankt.---- Lijken zulke overzichten je als student (gevorderde ...) interessant?


----------



## Syzygy

Ik vind het wel interessant om te zien hoe je in een taal eenzelfde gedachte op verschillende manieren kunt uitdrukken. Bijzonder in dit geval heb ik opgemerkt dat je als student van de taal vaak voor de constructie kiest waaraan je uit je eigen taal het meest bent gewend wat niet altijd natuurlijk gaat klinken. Het Duits bijvoorbeeld kent een zinsbouw zoals "_Door ... gewerkt te hebben, ..._" namelijk niet en voor vertalingen naar het Duits moet ik meestal teruggrijpen naar 'complete' bijzinnen: "_Doordat hij ... gewerkt had, ..._"


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante opmerking. Ik doe eerder het omgekeerde, denk ik: ik kies de mij vreemdste wending als ik ze ken, maar feit is zeker dat een student eerder vanuit de eigen taal transponeert...

Nog heel even: ken je nog structuren waar je je niet zeker voelt?


----------



## Sjonger

Misschien snap ik de vraag niet goed, maar ik kan nog wel meer structuren bedenken (al kan ik ze niet zo mooi benoemen):
- Het regende, dus ik ben niet gaan zwemmen (de ovt 'ging' komt mij onnatuurlijk voor)
- Met die regen ben ik niet gaan zwemmen
En in dit specifieke geval is voor mijn gevoel het oorzakelijk verband zelfs zodanig duidelijk dat een grammaticale of semantische causaliteitsstructuur haast overbodig is:
- Het regende, ik ben niet gaan zwemmen.


----------



## ThomasK

Goed, hoor, Sjonger. 

Ik voeg toe: 
1b. Met die regen ben ik niet gaan zwemmen 
4. Het regende; daarom/ dus ben ik niet gaan zwemmen. 

*Student bracht dit aan: 
*5. Het regende zo hard dat ik niet ben gaan zwemmen. (het regende, zodat ik / waardoor ik niet ben gaan zwemmen)
(6. Geen adverbium _-- akkooord !)


----------



## luitzen

Met die regen was het geen weer om te gaan zwemmen.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, maar het is volgens mij een zin van het type 1b. Even heb ik mij ook afgevraagd of het strikt genomen wel een echte oorzakelijke zin is, maar dat is niet danig belangrijk...


----------

